# At what point are you truly prepared to take up arms and revolt?



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

People talk a lot of smack on here, so here's a question for us all to really ponder.

At what point are you truly prepared to revolt against the Government and I mean leave everything you know behind and take up arms and fight and actually kill?

Mine personally is if the election or appointment of a Socialist as President. This is my trigger and when I will go in to the mountains and become a partisan!

I have reached my limit!

Just asking to see.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Personally, I think anyone who is willing to post on a public forum that they are ready, willing and able to take up arms against the government is....foolish.

Big brother is watching. Closely.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

JafoDawg said:


> People talk a lot of smack on here, so here's a question for us all to really ponder.
> 
> At what point are you truly prepared to revolt against the Government and I mean leave everything you know behind and take up arms and fight and actually kill?
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight. If a Socialist (or whatever else you disagree with) is lawfully elected President, in adherence with the Constitution, you will take up arms against the government? You are really ready to kill our soldiers who volunteer to serve our country and who pledge to support and defend the Constitution?

Sorry but as a veteran who has made that pledge, I find you disgusting. Of course I would take up arms if our government was replaced in a way not controlled by the Constitution... but never simply because I disagree with the choice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are not there yet but we are getting closer. When they use this virus to take over an election it may get hot.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

For all of us there needs to be a "remember the Maine" . . . Pearl Harbor . . . Gulf of Tonkin . . . a trigger to kick it in gear.

I'm not sure if at 75 I could do it . . . not seriously interested in finding out . . . 

But I'm thinking there are plenty enough that if the trigger gets pulled . . . just best be ready. 

Need one of them three cornered hats . . . musket . . . and a Tomahawk.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I will act to defend my family and friends and will strive to defend my country against ALL enemies foreign and domestic 

although I must say my body is not as strong as it was when I finished boot camp in 1981 or when i retired in 2002

however my (dirty) tricks, tactics, and techniques are much better today then 30 years ago


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As a trigger puller on the line? not me, wayyy to old, my time in for that and then passed back in 1960-1963.

However as a force multiplier yeah, I can do that, can train a lot in many needed things.


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

If I or my family are subject to continued restriction of movement by governmental agencies without due cause ( as determined by a jury of peers, 

If I or any ethnic group are subject to being displaced to any camp of other grouping of similar ethnicities 

If I observe that any religious group is being subjected to governmental legislation different from any other religious group 

If I observe any governmental violation of my inalienable rights. 
And I don’t care who sees this big brother. In fact I hope that big brother is watching


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

@JafoDawg: My true apology to you for being called a "fool" here for simply voicing your opinion. That kind of attack should not happen anywhere people openly discuss matters freely.

I myself would never do that even to the damn fool that did it to you. No siree, not me.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Before we all declare our true feelings about the opening subject of just how much shit are we going to take (paraphrasing), consider this possibility.

Is it possible that here in the U. S. and other Westernized countries around the world, we are all under a food siege?
By that I mean the thousand year old military practice of isolating a location and cutting off its food supply until the citizens willingly give over their sovereignty.

Such as the sieges of Vicksburg & Fredericksburg during our Civil war; the siege of Germany at the end of WWII, the siege of Russia as well as the siege of Orleans, France that Joan of Arc ended.

Think a long term food siege sounds ridicules? In my way of thinking the best sources of calories come from meats, rice and noodles. We are being priced out of meats, and try finding large supplies of rice or (spaghetti) noodles in the stores. 

What if, before we each go running off at the mouth, we first consider our own food siege may just be beginning to appear? How would our answer to the opening question differ from a quick response today? 

Think about it. If you are not sure about your answer, I suggest you start increasing your food stocks. Then you won't have to answer it to anybody.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

schpier said:


> If I or my family are subject to continued restriction of movement by governmental agencies without due cause ( as determined by a jury of peers,
> 
> If I or any ethnic group are subject to being displaced to any camp of other grouping of similar ethnicities
> 
> ...


Well, you are seeing 3 out of 4 right now.

No real due cause for forced quarantine. This is not the first COVID virus, nor will it be the last. If the quarantine means you can't pay bills or feed your family, should you forget about those things because they don't matter? This is now the norm in many places. The only way you would find a jury of your peers is if they only allowed those who the MSM frightened or are elderly and on a fixed income.

Fortunately in Texas we have many who have some sense. A lady opened her salon a little too early because she had to feed her kids. The liberals here went berserk, had her arrested, jailed, sentenced quickly and had a daily fine of $1k per day for all the days she was open imposed. They said shame on her for wanting to feed her kids. Fortunately the Governor and the Texas Supreme Court stepped in and stopped the madness.

Pot shops, liquor stores, tattoo parlors and abortion centers are considered essential but churches are shut down and fined for even meeting in their own vehicles. If that ain't social distancing, I don't know what is. Churches are having to fight twice as hard to open under the same restrictions as businesses are.

Your inalienable rights have been under assault for years.

Let's start with the first amendment seems now to only apply if you are on the left. If you are a conservative the chances are great you will be shut down in any number of ways, including rioting. You have the right to peaceably assemble if you are a leftest. Many lawful assemblies of even people who just want to go back to work and feed their families are under attack. I could go on here but you get the idea.

The second amendment has been under attack for way too many years, including an "assault weapons ban" in 1994. Now many states allow people to sue the manufacturer if someone is shot. Can you do that to an automaker for any death? Virginia now has the most restrictive gun ban on the record, that I'm aware of. They went farther than Kommiefornica.

The fourth amendment went out without a whisper. Search and seizure without a warrant without anyone saying a word. Seizure of property has been mandated for any number of offenses. This can also apply to the fifth amendment. Some, like what was just exposed about Flynn are compelled to testify to things they never did for fear of family members being investigated too. Flynn had to file for bankruptcy even though the DOJ and the FBI all stated before hand that they thought there was no cause to continue. Someone upstairs decided it should continue and it did.

I could go on here but I think I've made my point. So frankly, I think you are a blow hard. Just a complainer.

Me, I'm just getting too damn old and my body could not handle being a front liner.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When someone levels a gun at me or my loved ones, I will respond in kind.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

So, Jdag,
What is your military background?
Did you take "the oath"?
Did you ever serve?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If the virus is any indication we sheep will be waiting for the hair dressers to get things started.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Here is my limit... I swore to protect and defend the Constitution, against all enemies, foreign and domestic. A President can be a Capitalist, a socialist, even a communist, as long as he or she was duly elected....the country is not socialist or communist and as long as the constitution is adhered to and amended by proper methods, I will simply use the soapbox, jury box, and the ballot box.

When it becomes obvious to me that our process is corrupted and needs remedy as laid out by our founding fathers...I will seek that by using the above stated boxes. If others do the same, it will become apparent to the cities and states that your process is broken or not. 

I will work with my City and State to remedy the issue. If the city and the state are the issue. Then I will work with the people to remedy them. When we the people collectively have no further recourse then we will do what we must.

long answer over....shorter answer is....we the people can never expect to simply rise up at once and throw down Tyranny at the State and Federal level. To attempt to do so will just result in harming that movement and getting your ass locked up. But a movement to change your city then county, by being as outspoken and voracious as those that support abortion and Gay rights is definately the more effective way.

People get really scared when Conservatives start taking to the street and getting mad. We usually have more guns among us too.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

JafoDawg said:


> People talk a lot of smack on here, so here's a question for us all to really ponder.
> 
> At what point are you truly prepared to revolt against the Government and I mean leave everything you know behind and take up arms and fight and actually kill?
> 
> ...


I am just curious...

In the thread on natural gas drilling in PA you advocated for "super strict" guidelines for any oil and gas production. I presume that means you want the government to be the custodian of such guidelines.



JafoDawg said:


> As for Anwar, I'm not opposed as long as super strict guidelines are followed but I also don't think we are at the point of having to go there. The US has a glut of oil even before the pandemic as does the world. I would save Anwar for strategic reserves.


And you are obviously not a fan of business.



JafoDawg said:


> If you think the gas / oil industry gives two sh*ts about these communities once they have established themselves, you are highly uneducated! Have you ever heard the term "Hearts and Minds????
> 
> Their business is to get the gas/oil at whatever the cost and who pays the final bill, not just the idiots who whored themselves out but everyone south of them, which I am.


Yet, here you are in this thread talking all "Billy Bad Ass" about taking to the hills if the country duly and legally elects a Socialist. I cannot tell the difference between the policies of a Socialist president and the policies that you advocated in the natural gas thread.

You obviously have some serious mental issues. Just a bit of friendly advice: When you start feeling frustrated or angry, just ask mom to plug in your video game before you go out on the street and do something rash.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

JafoDawg said:


> People talk a lot of smack on here, so here's a question for us all to really ponder.
> 
> At what point are you truly prepared to revolt against the Government and I mean leave everything you know behind and take up arms and fight and actually kill?
> 
> ...


Assuming your an FBI informant we love our Guvment as long as Trump is in charge. The Libtards bump him off the base is gonna be mad. We also know the Guvment has bigger and better guns than us. Thats all I know. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

JafoDawg said:


> People talk a lot of smack on here, so here's a question for us all to really ponder.
> 
> At what point are you truly prepared to revolt against the Government and I mean leave everything you know behind and take up arms and fight and actually kill?
> 
> ...





schpier said:


> If I or my family are subject to continued restriction of movement by governmental agencies without due cause ( as determined by a jury of peers,
> 
> If I or any ethnic group are subject to being displaced to any camp of other grouping of similar ethnicities
> 
> ...


Ya'll both came together didn't you?....ya'll on the same call of duty team online?...uh...maybe brothers or cousins?

33 posts into prepping and your gonna throw down the gauntlet on da man.... damn. Thats some brazen stuff right there cat. Youz a better man than me.... go on there chuckles....I wouldn't take that shit either...meow....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

"War is delightful to those who have no experience of it."
Erasmus


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> "War is delightful to those who have no experience of it."
> Erasmus


I have no desire to go to war. This would interrupt my retirement. I am finally enjoying myself and have plans to have more fun. War sucks. Going to visit other places would be out of the question. Having a promised cup of coffee with a friend probably wouldn't happen either.

Did I mention that war would suck?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Foolery.

Pull the trigger too soon and the entirety of the U.S. military will come down on the resistance. It would happen without rules of engagement, which mean you wouldn't have the protections that our recent enemies have enjoyed. 

Even if the trigger is pulled at the proper time, China would enjoy the national weakness and take advantage of the situation.

Keeping that in mind, what is your suggestion? By suggestion, I don't mean some generalistic BS.


----------



## Aquilius (Apr 22, 2020)

Really depends. I would have to admit I am not the bravest, I would need others to start doing this, and then I might join them.

Certainly I would consider it if my government (Australian) enacted martial law, attempted massive control, laws and police action got out of hand.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

At what point will I grab my semi-automatic AR carbine and rush out to take on a well trained and supplied army of bodyarmor-clad soldiers who have armored vehicles, automatic weapons, drones, artillery, excellent communications, able leadership, and strike aircraft, knowing that this would almost certainly lead to a very painful death and accomplish nothing? Ummmmm, no time soon.

I'll continue to pull my trigger now... at the ballot box, by pestering my congressmen, and by speaking out against injustice and corruption wherever I see it.

Suicide, however symbolic, never accomplished anything.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Assuming your an FBI informant we love our Guvment as long as Trump is in charge. The Libtards bump him off the base is gonna be mad. We also know the Guvment has bigger and better guns than us. Thats all I know. Thanks for asking.


Post of the day. :vs_box:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

JafoDawg said:


> People talk a lot of smack on here, so here's a question for us all to really ponder.
> 
> At what point are you truly prepared to revolt against the Government and I mean leave everything you know behind and take up arms and fight and actually kill?
> 
> ...





Aquilius said:


> Really depends. I would have to admit I am not the bravest, I would need others to start doing this, and then I might join them.
> 
> Certainly I would consider it if my government (Australian) enacted martial law, attempted massive control, laws and police action got out of hand.


and you can fight them with your shotguns and sling shots....cause you let them strip you of the others. Makes it really hard to be taken seriously doesn't it? Give me my rights or I'mma come at you with a pitch fork......well....ok!?

This is my trigger....






....when its threshold for breaking is met...someone usually dies.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The key to a revolt is how much of the military will follow the oath they swore and join the right side or not.

Two different scenarios are being played out now in South America, watch Brazil and Venezuela for the outcome.

The people in Venezuela were striped of their guns, are now herded like pigs by a complicit military, which is what they live like.

Brazil is just starting up, military may kick out the dictator.

We need Olie North to run guns to the people of Venezuela, tons of steril AK's from the ME to be had.

Hey, the Israelies have captured hundreds of tons of light and heavy weapons the Iranians tried to smuggle to the PLO, PLA.

Hell, let dick shit holder give it a try, he has experience too in gun running.

Too bad George Numrich is dead, he was an expert on it, got them into Chile 60 some odd years ago.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Based on what I see in the news I don't have any hope for that. Look at the lock down orders and arrests being enforced by police officers across the country in violation of the Bill of Rights.. They are following the orders from their superiors. They may or may not agree with them but they WILL follow them. History has many examples of police and military personnel abusing their fellow citizens on orders from superiors. These officers swore an oath at their commissioning to protect and defend the Constitution of The United States, but when faced with the choice of protecting the rights of the citizens guaranteed by the 1st Amendment or disobeying that order and jeopardizing their career and pension, your constitutional rights be damned.


SOCOM42 said:


> The key to a revolt is how much of the military will follow the oath they swore and join the right side or not.
> 
> Two different scenarios are being played out now in South America, watch Brazil and Venezuela for the outcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

The entire "run to the hills with my AR15" "Red Dawn" scenario is the chest beating rhetoric of someone inspired by watching too many movie-land fantasies. WERE civil war ever to come again, it would NOT be guerilla forces of such absurd Hollywood invention. It would be entire states, with their own National Guard, air support, modern weaponry, and military bases within their borders... resisting a centralized federal government.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> The entire "run to the hills with my AR15" "Red Dawn" scenario is the chest beating rhetoric of someone inspired by watching too many movie-land fantasies. WERE civil war ever to come again, it would NOT be guerilla forces of such absurd Hollywood invention. It would be entire states, with their own National Guard, air support, modern weaponry, and military bases within their borders... resisting a centralized federal government.


Red against blue ones, wait till I move or die, I am in a blue one.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Based on what I see in the news I don't have any hope for that. Look at the lock down orders and arrests being enforced by police officers across the country in violation of the Bill of Rights.. They are following the orders from their superiors. They may or may not agree with them but they WILL follow them. History has many examples of police and military personnel abusing their fellow citizens on orders from superiors. These officers swore an oath at their commissioning to protect and defend the Constitution of The United States, but when faced with the choice of protecting the rights of the citizens guaranteed by the 1st Amendment or disobeying that order and jeopardizing their career and pension, your constitutional rights be damned.


I'm not so sure it goes to career and pension . . . more likely to the direct deposit they are looking for at the end of the pay period . . . as well as the fact that they are just one check away from having to go to PIN or get a SNAP card.

Hunger and perceived responsibilities generally over rule the constitution and other lofty ideals . . . bringing on mayhem, looting, and murder.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Based on what I see in the news I don't have any hope for that. Look at the lock down orders and arrests being enforced by police officers across the country in violation of the Bill of Rights.. They are following the orders from their superiors. They may or may not agree with them but they WILL follow them. History has many examples of police and military personnel abusing their fellow citizens on orders from superiors. These officers swore an oath at their commissioning to protect and defend the Constitution of The United States, but when faced with the choice of protecting the rights of the citizens guaranteed by the 1st Amendment or disobeying that order and jeopardizing their career and pension, your constitutional rights be damned.


I'll bet a lot of that went on in Germany WWII. Doing the wrong thing by following orders, as the alternative was jail or death. Of course there were some sadistic bassturds that excelled at atrocities and moved up through the ranks.

How many in USA LE/military would turn on it's own? Who knows.

Me, I don't know? If they started rounding up people for camps and taking all possessions that might be my breaking point? I'd rather die a free man than live as a slave.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I believe civil war will come sooner then people think. Although, It will not be a North vs. South affair, nor will it be Red vs. Blue, or even Us and Them, etc. It will be asymmetric warfare with varying factions vying for power. You will have bad actors and enemy states along with our friendly neighborhood terrorists all contributing to the chaos, China and Russia most certainly among them. 

As for me, however it comes about, at 60 I am in no hurry to run out and take on a Tank or an F35. I am in no hurry for war, although I think it's on the horizon, whether it be a civil war or all out war. Me, I will for now, continue to fight my battle at the ballot box and with everyday conversation with everyone I come across. I'll continue to make the argument at every opportunity and with every email I send to my elected officials. If war does come to my doorstep, I will do all I can with what I have to protect me, mine, and the ideals set forth in the constitution. I am not GI Joe or Rambo, I am an old brawler and a fighter, I can still pull the trigger and would not hesitate if I have too. 

However, all and all, I would rather drink a cold beer and watch a football game.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

One man alone or a small group alone will not have much of a chance in violently opposing government. Every effort should be made to win at the ballot box with rational persuasion, in the courts with strong inalienable constitutional documentation, peaceful but vocal protest. The last thing you should want is the weight of government enforcing its will upon you at the point of a gun. Think Ruby Ridge or the Branch Davidians. I believe that everyone here has a breaking point. That item may be slightly different for each of us.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Tango2X said:


> So, Jdag,
> What is your military background?
> Did you take "the oath"?
> Did you ever serve?


Since he refused to answer, my bet is "NO".
And even if yes, he probably has never seen anyone with his intestines blown out.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> One man alone or a small group alone will not have much of a chance in violently opposing government. Every effort should be made to win at the ballot box with rational persuasion, in the courts with strong inalienable constitutional documentation, peaceful but vocal protest. The last thing you should want is the weight of government enforcing its will upon you at the point of a gun. Think Ruby Ridge or the Branch Davidians. I believe that everyone here has a breaking point. That item may be slightly different for each of us.


Those incidents are an example of a corrupt government and corrupt law enforcement,

look how long it has taken to just start draining the alphabet swamp LE agencies.

They did to Randy the same thing they did to Gen. Flynn, entrapment.

Did the same to a friend of mine,

taking over a year of buying drinks for him every Friday after work to get him to make them a silencer.

They joined the same sportsmans club and met every friday evening with him, always asking for one,

he finally felt obligated to do it.

They arrested him right after he made and gave it to the agent.

Federal court judge threw the case out as direct entrapment,

they then went to a state judge and got a conviction for simple possession.

I knew the two agents who were involved, they tried the same thing with me on FA conversions,

they said they heard I did great work on them, and wanted me to do one for them, joke was I never did one for anyone,

I knew their names long before they showed up at my door.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Wait, who, exactly, would we be fighting here?

It seems to me that Trump has the support of the NRA, the military, vets, hunters, and the law enforcement agencies except for the intell spook-types.

Will California assemble an army of pot heads, wearing "Bernie or Bust" t's and tie dye board shorts? I can see them now, inching forward while texting really good slogans to each other. each armed with dulled sporks made from 100% recycled vegan tofu, fanny packs bulging with vape gear and extra edibles. They advance slowly, pointing at the safety pins on their collars and chanting, "This is my SAFE SPACE, don't shoot bruh!" Worst case, everyone on the other side is laughing so hard that a few of them get poked by selfie sticks.

Or will Antifa learn the hard way that it's not wise to take a baseball bat to a gun fight?

Either way, it doesn't seem like it would be much of a conflict.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Given the levels of political violence we are experiencing and people fleeing blue states in favor of less restrictive red states with lower tax rates. The war has begun. The conflict is joined.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Wait, who, exactly, would we be fighting here?
> 
> It seems to me that Trump has the support of the NRA, the military, vets, hunters, and the law enforcement agencies except for the intell spook-types.
> 
> ...


Antifa was nowhere to be seen during the heavily armed, solidly red 2A protests in Virginia. They are collectively cowards and offer no threat to a well regulated militia.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The country splits before a shot is ever fired.

The civil war didn't cause the divide. The states divided along political lines. Then the government moved to rejoin them back into the nation.
That's likely the same series of events that will unfold eventually. Our republic has outlasted most historical powers, and with little change. That can't be sustained indefinitely. We will see the great United States divided once again. I give it less than 50 years at the rate we're moving. Depending on the freedoms lost during this virus sham, it could be closer.

We'll see who fires the first shot. It's rarely ever the people. It's always the power-hungry attempting to intimidate.

Like Old SF, when a muzzle is affixed on me or mine, or we're given an order akin to "get on the train", the fireworks start.
The "big igloo" is more of an internet meme than a real movement.
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Wait, who, exactly, would we be fighting here?
> 
> It seems to me that Trump has the support of the NRA, the military, vets, hunters, and the law enforcement agencies except for the intell spook-types.
> 
> ...


I am not worried about California, they can't figure out which bathroom to use, let alone which end of the rifle is the business end. Besides, when they run out of their 10 bullets, I will still have 30 left. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Speaking of "The oath", We swore to uphold and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, Foreign and domestic. That oath contained no ambiguity. If the people of this nation rightfully elect a socialistic government what can you do? Nothing, save enjoy all the free crap. If we destroy ourselves from within, we are done. Most Americans will not allow that anytime soon. We all have to vote. We are also instructed by the founding fathers that we cannot "Replace such government for light and transient reasons." It has to be fairly egregious. That having been said, Tyranny by it's very definition is not light nor transient. That's my litmus test. Covid lockdowns and rules in* some* states are tyrannical. Just sayin'.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

JafoDawg said:


> People talk a lot of smack on here, so here's a question for us all to really ponder.
> 
> At what point are you truly prepared to revolt against the Government and I mean leave everything you know behind and take up arms and fight and actually kill?
> 
> ...


Make sure you stream it live on YouTube so I can watch.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Shut the internet off. And require the millenial generation to perform work. They will all revolt.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Alteredstate said:


> Shut the internet off. And require the millenial generation to perform work. They will all revolt.


:vs_laugh: :vs_bananasplit: :vs_laugh:


----------



## Aquilius (Apr 22, 2020)

Alteredstate said:


> Shut the internet off. And require the millenial generation to perform work. They will all revolt.


lol I think you are correct!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just because a/if a socialist government was elected does that nullify the constitution? I thought the "Oath" was to the Big C, not those elected. Guess its up to those serving how to interpret it.

I don't know history that well but thought the number who rebelled against England was relatively small in comparision to the population of those states at that time, facing a much larger foe. Educate me, I like history but just not up on it.

Just trying to point out that greater numbers don't always indicate victory.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Alteredstate said:


> Shut the internet off. And require the millenial generation to perform work. They will all revolt.


Just take their cell/smart phones away. Then they'd also have to learn things instead of "asking" their robot device.

Most would get lost, unable to read a map or use a compass............


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Just take their cell/smart phones away. Then they'd also have to learn things instead of "asking" their robot device.
> 
> Most would get lost, unable to read a map or use a compass............


It would certainly thin the herd.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Speaking of "The oath", We swore to uphold and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, Foreign and domestic. That oath contained no ambiguity. If the people of this nation rightfully elect a socialistic government what can you do? Nothing, save enjoy all the free crap. If we destroy ourselves from within, we are done. Most Americans will not allow that anytime soon. We all have to vote. We are also instructed by the founding fathers that we cannot "Replace such government for light and transient reasons." It has to be fairly egregious. That having been said, Tyranny by it's very definition is not light nor transient. That's my litmus test. Covid lockdowns and rules in* some* states are tyrannical. Just sayin'.


Uh rah on that.I keep getting the feeling as you said..we like old Pogo..have met the enemy and we are them..or they are us maybe. Or at least the godlless liberal chilren of the Evil One half of us. Wheat and tares as the Bible says. Until it comes time for the Harvest we just got to keep the tares from either getting us all killed or killing us personally. As far as the law dog profession..its rapidly deteriorating into every person for themselves. 
https://www.gotquestions.org/parable-wheat-tares.html


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Just because a/if a socialist government was elected does that nullify the constitution? I thought the "Oath" was to the Big C, not those elected. Guess its up to those serving how to interpret it.
> 
> I don't know history that well but thought the number who rebelled against England was relatively small in comparision to the population of those states at that time, facing a much larger foe. Educate me, I like history but just not up on it.
> 
> Just trying to point out that greater numbers don't always indicate victory.


It is supposed to be to the big C. But remember, one of the first thinks obummer did was to purge the top military officials to people that would follow him regardless. The others were tossed out with the garbage.

It matters not constitutionally who is elected until they try to replace the big C then it becomes an issue.

We have a military historian on board here @rice paddy daddy. I thought that only 3% fought and he stated it was actually closer to 1/3 the population. The facts back him up.

Numbers don't always mean victory. We lost in Nam even though we had superior weapons and numbers. Today might be different though. There are many devices in use that don't require people on scene. Drones of various types are controlled by people many miles away.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

We did not lose militarly in Nam, the politicians under pressure from communist/left wing groups did the folding.

At the time we had Kissinger working out a treaty, the north was on the verge of capitulation, the B-52s had done their job.

Even though the asshole politicians killed a lot of planes and flyers with their asshole ROE's the north was ready to go under.

They sent the bombers on the same route, 

altitude and time every strike, the SAM-1's were ready for them to run the gauntlet.

The north ran out of them and could not get resupplied because of TACAIR, that is when the north was ready to go under.

Triple A was not effective against high flying strategic bombers only low level tactical fighter-bombers.

Fire control radars were taken out by wild weasel aircraft, leaving the gunners to local visual control.

They shredded the SP 23-4 ZSU systems when they turned on the radars.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m beginning to truly believe that a few governors are becoming tyrannical. I’m also wondering the length of the fuse as i believe that match has already been lit.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

wow...he got like 6 pages out of that spin.....I'm impressed.....maybe if he comes back he might try for the daily double....I'm about topped out today....have fun ya'll


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

OP has been silent for 6 pages. Guess he is too busy with his Red Dawn fantasy and being tough to be active in his own post.

Good job.. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

T-Man 1066 said:


> OP has been silent for 6 pages. Guess he is too busy with his Red Dawn fantasy and being tough to be active in his own post.
> 
> Good job.. :vs_unimpressed:


Nah.... he's just out pissing in his radiator. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I care not to discuss issues like these.BIG BRO IS watching ya know.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MI.oldguy said:


> I care not to discuss issues like these.BIG BRO IS watching ya know.


I've always been pretty amazed at the amount of people here willing to share just how many crates of ammo they have, the various firearms they own, etc, etc, etc.

Though you and I can't identify someone here, i'm pretty certain Uncle Sammy with all the algorithms and those new, big beautiful NSA buildings in Utah can not only tell who you are but what you bought at the grocery store on your last visit.

It's like people want to advertise...."Come and get me first".


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

In Tennessee the mayors of our population centers are absolutely overstepping. The state government is perhaps a little better. I'm going about my daily affairs just fine. I wear a mask in public, use my hand sanitizer and stay away from folks as I am able. I am living my life however. I am 54 and have chronic bronchitis so I try to be careful.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Robie said:


> I've always been pretty amazed at the amount of people here willing to share just how many crates of ammo they have, the various firearms they own, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Though you and I can't identify someone here, i'm pretty certain Uncle Sammy with all the algorithms and those new, big beautiful NSA buildings in Utah can not only tell who you are but what you bought at the grocery store on your last visit.
> 
> It's like people want to advertise...."Come and get me first".


I have a box of .22, a 12 ga. birdshot round and a box of black powder .32 for my great Grandpappy's 4th model smith and Wesson top break revolver he left me. And not......one.......round......more.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I have a box of .22, a 12 ga. birdshot round and a box of black powder .32 for my great Grandpappy's 4th model smith and Wesson top break revolver he left me. And not......one.......round......more.


Be careful of what you use. I went through a couple of boxes of ammo this past weekend. I wanted to replace what I used and there is nothing available. I guess all those anti-gunners that are buying guns in record amounts are also cleaning house on the ammo.

I talked to someone at the range who works at a LGS and he says they are nearly out of everything, no guns to even look at. And they were out of ammo too. There was some available online but I'm not paying top dollar for cheap ammo.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I gave all my ammo away, simply because I lost everything I shot it with in an unfortunate boating accident.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Be careful of what you use. I went through a couple of boxes of ammo this past weekend. I wanted to replace what I used and there is nothing available. I guess all those anti-gunners that are buying guns in record amounts are also cleaning house on the ammo.
> 
> I talked to someone at the range who works at a LGS and he says they are nearly out of everything, no guns to even look at. And they were out of ammo too. There was some available online but I'm not paying top dollar for cheap ammo.


Plenty of ammo at the Ace Hardware in town.
Most likely only because the metropolitan elitists who are snapping up the guns are too frightened to venture out here to ******* hayseed country.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Roll your own.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Roll your own.


Making your own rounds won't give you an infinite supply of ammo. You still need brass. And bullets. And primers. And powder.

Yeah, you can cast bullets, and possibly source material to make powder. But how are you going to make brass? And primers?

You can either have enough materials to make x number of rounds, or you can just buy the same number of rounds.


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

The latest horrific murder in Minneapolis is a reason to take up arms and revolt against the local Nazi polizei pigs


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Making your own rounds won't give you an infinite supply of ammo. You still need brass. And bullets. And primers. And powder.
> 
> Yeah, you can cast bullets, and possibly source material to make powder. But how are you going to make brass? And primers?
> 
> You can either have enough materials to make x number of rounds, or you can just buy the same number of rounds.


I stopped loading a long time ago, I have a lot of pistol ammo reloaded and stored for,

9MM, 38 special, .357 mag, 41 mag and 44 mag.

You can save some money doing it, more if you cast bullets.

The 44 Smith mod. 629 is loaded with Black Talon, a door gun, it is not shot very much.

The 41 has food from Keith, SWC hard cast pills loaded and hot, another door type gun.

The .357's are loaded 3/3 with Black Talon and Metal piercing rounds both no longer available on the market.

If you have the time and attention to detail it makes for a good hobby.

Oh, another thing, I sealed all my primers on the long term stored stuff, it is for SHTF, ALAMO.

Even the commercial stuff I carry I seal.

Remember this, a prosecutor will use your reloads to null your defense if in court for a SD trial, shows intent on you part.

They even go after you for using HP ammo, stating you really wanted to kill the perp.

All my rifle ammo except the 30/30 is FMJ, much is AP.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

schpier said:


> The latest horrific murder in Minneapolis is a reason to take up arms and revolt against the local Nazi polizei pigs


No, it isn't.

They were fired. Now, they are private citizens when will probably face criminal court and will most certainly face civil court.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Plenty of ammo at the Ace Hardware in town.
> *Most likely only because the metropolitan elitists who are snapping up the guns are too frightened to venture out here to ******* hayseed country.*


:vs_laugh: Yup, there's scary things outside the city. Why everyone has heard of Deliverance.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> They were fired. Now, they are private citizens when will probably face criminal court and will most certainly face civil court.


Oh dang, Just when he thought he could get the masses riled up.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

schpier said:


> The latest horrific murder in Minneapolis is a reason to take up arms and revolt against the local Nazi polizei pigs


You fugn tard...what do you know about tyranny.....Schpier....a simpleton in the ecosphere of life........just walk away pumpkin...walk away...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

schpier said:


> The latest horrific murder in Minneapolis is a reason to take up arms and revolt against the local Nazi polizei pigs


Oh my gosh, what happened in Minneapolis? Did some Somali's rape some little girls, or boys and then kill them? Help! Kindly let us know what happened!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Oh my gosh, what happened in Minneapolis? Did some Somali's rape some little girls, or boys and then kill them? Help! Kindly let us know what happened!!


You mean you haven't heard about the four cops getting fired for choking a suspect to death?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> They were fired. Now, they are private citizens when will probably face criminal court and will most certainly face civil court.


The local union will still stand up for 'em.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> ........
> Remember this, a prosecutor will use your reloads to null your defense if in court for a SD trial, shows intent on you part.
> 
> They even go after you for using HP ammo, stating you really wanted to kill the perp.......


You shoot someone in self-defense, no matter HOW 'justified' you are, you're in for a very long, very exhausting and very very very expensive trip.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You mean you haven't heard about the four cops getting fired for choking a suspect to death?


It is not ringing a bell. What happened?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> It is not ringing a bell. What happened?


You been living under a rock?

https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2020...minneapolis-police-fbi-called-to-investigate/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The local union will still stand up for 'em.


Yes. They will have to make a good faith attempt to get back their jobs. Doubt they'll be successful, of course.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You been living under a rock?
> 
> https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2020...minneapolis-police-fbi-called-to-investigate/


Sorry, traveling and limited access to the web. Just settled in to a hotel room and catching up. Looks like the SHTF in Minneapolis...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> .......... Looks like the SHTF in Minneapolis...


Rioting has started. Ferguson all over again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Rioting has started. Ferguson all over again.


I find that fascinating that "Africanized" Americans tend to riot and burn down their neighborhoods when stuff like this happens.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Got a question;

Has any perp who was handcuffed, been able to escape and get away scott-free from the cops as the cops attempt to stuff said perp into squad car?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Got a question;
> 
> Has any perp who was handcuffed, been able to escape and get away scott-free from the cops as the cops attempt to stuff said perp into squad car?


I'm sure it's happened. But most cases their 'freedom' is short-lived. But no doubt, somewhere in the course of human history, a criminal has managed to get away, never to be seen by LE again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm sure it's happened. But most cases their 'freedom' is short-lived. But no doubt, somewhere in the course of human history, a criminal has managed to get away, never to be seen by LE again.


I just wonder why some people think they can fight the Poe-Leece after they been cuffed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You shoot someone in self-defense, no matter HOW 'justified' you are, you're in for a very long, very exhausting and very very very expensive trip.


Oh yes, I know, I went through it in 1974, the prosecution, for that time was using the HP thing,

long criminal records of the two made it go in my favor.

Was never arrested, just summoned into court, Justified, self defense was the verdict,

was given my LTC and the handgun back right on the spot.

You could say it was a coroner's hearing if nothing else, but still cost plenty.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Got a question;
> 
> Has any perp who was handcuffed, been able to escape and get away scott-free from the cops as the cops attempt to stuff said perp into squad car?


Yeah, some skinny broad, was stuffed in the back got out of the cuffs and took the cruiser.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm sure it's happened. But most cases their 'freedom' is short-lived. But no doubt, somewhere in the course of human history, a criminal has managed to get away, never to be seen by LE again.


One guy in the big city escaped the jail and was never seen again,

they were still looking for him 30 years later from what I remember.

He was being held on a murder charge, during a bank robbery.

They thought he went to South America, no TSA back then, you could even carry a gun on board.

I just remembered, it was from the old jail, out from the yard which had no guards, the wall was too high,

jail was built around 1812, they thought he had outside help.

The place was in the ****** no go area of the city, new jail was built 15 miles outside the city a year later.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

The next door neighbor lady. Aderol and alcohol addiction. Broke out of the Ionia police dept. And stole a cop car. Drove into the back of a barn and hid out for three days. Then turned herself in. She was probably distracting Johnson law when she escaped


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Slippy, in response to suspects getting the cuffs in front and bouncing from custody:

In my experience, several times. So, yes.  Never from me. Truth.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

A thing I saw recently was trying to get my people unemployment registration and GDOL shut down all of their like 41 land lines. I kept pressing why someone just couldn't talk to me voice and they told me they are getting lots of death threats and harassment. Imagine that. I find it funny though that these officials keep slinking away into the woodwork, cutting their office lines and going dark. Is this WROL getting ready to go down? Asking for a friend.


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

jimcosta said:


> @JafoDawg: My true apology to you for being called a "fool" here for simply voicing your opinion. That kind of attack should not happen anywhere people openly discuss matters freely.
> 
> I myself would never do that even to the damn fool that did it to you. No siree, not me.


That's OK, A**holes are a**holes and I don't offend easily. I'm used to dealing with uneducated folks who claim to love their country, but would submit themselves to being subjected to socialistic facist's.

These are the same people who are all in favor of the shitbirds now rioting in Minnesota!

The officer's in that video committed murder in my opinion, but now we see every terd that claims they have been a victim of the man looting and stealing from hard working people.... This is the result of socialism creeping in on us...

I support folks protesting, but looting should be punishable by summary execution!

Look at the terds looting, tell me they are protesting!!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A bit of history, during the second world war there was, 

in occupied France, an organization in Paris called the "resistance" 

AKA the Marquee and also known as the FFI.

They were the only group in existence that carried on against the Germans, why? 

Because the organization was already against the existing French 

government, they were part of Joe Stalin's web of spies and agitators, 

they merley refocused on the greater threat, 

their sworn enemy for the last 25 years the Germans. 

The FFI was of the same cloth that Herbert A. Philbrick worked against here in the 50s.

Which in turn was the offspring of the Commie infiltrated/inspired/led labor 

movements here of the late 20s and 30s.

Back to the FFI, they suffered horrendous losses during the occupation, 

and all for naught, De Gaulle crushed them post war, so he could be THE dictator.

I survived the Watts riots of 1965 being right in the middle of them, 

living in Compton, John C Garand saved our bacon.

The assholes burned down places they patronized and needed, 

not city hall which should have been the focus.

I won't express my thoughts on that since they would be considered racial, and I am.

Today, here, there is no formal countrywide or statewide "resistance

organizations, no plan to disrupt the government.

No real leaders, just Rambo types, there are plenty of commie trained 

puppet masters in the background forming and directing groups like antifa 

(brownshirts, SA), even they cannot recruit a larger force to dent the government.

The real question here is, is the left wing demonrats going to adopt antifa as their SA??

Make it a legitimate operational unit???

It is going to take a massive incident to motivate the masses in one direction or another.

If you look at all the riots over the last 50+ years, 

they have been done by blacks, and they focus on the wrong targets.

That is if they are truly revolting against a wrongdoing, 

they should have hit the police stations city/town halls not the

people who support their daily needs.

No, it is their genetic need for violence that motivates them to loot, 

pillage and burn, why not go after the police stations?

because they will get shot, no profit in that is there?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Robie said:


> I've always been pretty amazed at the amount of people here willing to share just how many crates of ammo they have, the various firearms they own, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Though you and I can't identify someone here, i'm pretty certain Uncle Sammy with all the algorithms and those new, big beautiful NSA buildings in Utah can not only tell who you are but what you bought at the grocery store on your last visit.
> 
> It's like people want to advertise...."Come and get me first".


What ETC,ETC, would you be speaking of ?.


----------

